

Is learning MongoDB worth it? - Apane

What are the benefits of using MongoDB (noSQL) over a more traditional MYSQL, or PostgreSQL?<p>I&#x27;m thinking about investing some time in learning MongoDB but before doing so, I would like to hear more about why it&#x27;s better (if it is) than the former.<p>Cheers!
======
emin-gun-sirer
There are next-generation NoSQL data stores out there that are better than
MongoDB on many axis (performance, consistency, fault-tolerance, API, backup
speeds, etc). One of these (full disclosure: it's from my group) is HyperDex
([http://hyperdex.org](http://hyperdex.org)).

------
dougcorrea
Maybe this thread help you:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7448721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7448721)

~~~
Apane
helpful, thanks!

